# ADA Solar RGB



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's a link with the new ADA led for anyone who wants a look.

ADA SOLAR RGB | ADA - NEWS RELEASE


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> Here's a link with the new ADA led for anyone who wants a look.
> 
> ADA SOLAR RGB | ADA - NEWS RELEASE


WOW !! What are good find !!

Here is my 2 cents:
If the up coming fixture are not dimmable I will not buy.

If the price close or more then $700 USD I go for the Elos Planted Compact which technology are miles in front of them.

and then of course, that's only my 2 cents ! What do I know!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Here's a link with the new ADA led for anyone who wants a look.
> 
> ADA SOLAR RGB | ADA - NEWS RELEASE


ADA should stick to what they know.. MH....


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

jeffkrol said:


> ADA should stick to what they know.. MH....


Let the bashing begin.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Color temperature / Around 9,000〜12,000K (There are variation in color temperature due to the nature of LED)


Really??????


> LED light / 160 (RGB LED)












Really???????
Dimmable?
Color Tunable??? 
a giant Monster ray..
http://petocart.com/index.php?route...uct_id=83136&gclid=COLa4-bvsM0CFYo2gQodAusKew









http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2010/03/04/jxb.erq005.full



> Overall, white LEDs provided a more uniform spectral distribution, reduced stem elongation and leaf area, and maintained or increased dry mass as compared to RB and RGB LEDs


http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2011AGUFM.B31E0371C

https://youtu.be/lvBC7XHgVLU

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/65728-New-LEDs-coming-from-ADA-The-ADA-Solar-RGB/page2

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/65728-New-LEDs-coming-from-ADA-The-ADA-Solar-RGB/page2


----------

